# My New Project D in 2009 - [tw]



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello All, 
This is Eric from Taiwan, I've been enjoyed all the stuff in Dendroboard for quite a while, 
And always love to know every valuable information regarding to the wild environment 
and Dart frogs from all the experts here. 
I've move to a new house recently and re-design a small room for these 
little guys which I called "Project D". Now, it has been done around 70%, still several tanks
are on hold now... the project goes so far by 1.5 Month, and take lot of my time after work and holiday. 
But when I see the frogs runs happily there ... It's worth for the sweat ..

Almost the viv hereunder are around 1~1.5 M, still review the plants status for any adjustment, hope to get mature by the next 3 Months.
Share with you ~~ Keep Update !! trying to get the Project to be finished!!!

**one side of the room, still got tanks to do on the floor level ...










** Middle part, for Pumilio & Leuc, Tin. .. 









** For 4 kindda Pumilio ... Just moved in.










** Middle Tank - 7 Frogs inside now - *Play around, @@"










** The Other Angle for the view










** Dinner Time !! .... 










** Another viv for few bad guys..










** Two for Bastimentos & Lamasi 










** For Lamasi ~ Breeding now










Still got no time to take some photo for those little guys, hope to finish it & then
just enjoy the time after work with them : )
Thank you for the reviewing




Continue....


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wow man awesome tanks and awesome room! very impressive! i cant wait to see all the different frogs. how many tanks total are you going to have?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Very impressive, keep the pics coming


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Incredible! I love how clean and natural the tanks look.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

*WOW* That is amazing! Very professional! Did you make those terrariums (actually construct them with the glass etc) or were they purchased? Definitely get some more pics! Where are you located?


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome looking room. I like Project D, keep us posted with more pics..


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful Vivariums!! i am hoping to get a frog room like that some day


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

very nice work...you should be proud. 

I wonder if those vivs are manufactured or home-made? and wish we had similar vivs available here.

Great work!

Shawn


----------



## Nayim (Jul 24, 2008)

Please put more photos of the terrarium of the fourth photo.
Sorry for my english. I´m spanish

Your vivs are precious


----------



## swarovski (Oct 19, 2006)

Eric is like the Chien-Ming Wang in our dart frog field !!!


----------



## masonridesbmx (Jan 27, 2009)

speachless.........................................................................................


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

Dear All, thanks for the review and comments. 
Actually, I've done 2 glass tank like this in my previous place.
After understand about the good & bad point for the tank design.
And then discuss with a glass manufacter or the fish tank maker with the 
requirement and design, dimension..etc. Then they could make the tanks 
for you. (Several makes here got rich experience, we've some crazy guys 
ordered a lots tanks to enrich the maker's experience ^^ to make it more mature) 
But we don't have the standard tank like this sell in store now, 
however got some different kindda tank for reptile. But I used to use my 
preference design for misting and drain arrangement. 

One of my friend also make the vivs by acrylic. You could check my pics
the 1st level vivs didn't setup yet is made by that. It's nice to use as well
however, take several revolutions on the design due to the high mumidity
makes the crooked but getting fine now. 

I've checked the tanks during the weekend, several species are breeding now. 
I'll update some pics for progress later on. 

**some more detail about the 4th tank -- some plants are having flowers now 










**Right side Nancy are breeding now..hope to see they getting mature.
left side, you could see a red one that's Reticulatus tank ^^









** The right side is planning to put in the 4 blue little guys .. The pic was taken several 
months ago when they jump out the bromeliad......^^











Continue ........


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

in the second picture, what is the plant bottom right? looks like a jewel orchid?
first picture, what is that mini orchid bottom right? some bulbophyllum or cirrhopetalum, maybe tingabarinum?


----------



## Nayim (Jul 24, 2008)

The vivs are very nice.
Can you put more pics of these pumilios and the vivarium of these R. reticulata.

Thanks.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Please ..please...please keep the picks comeing..your tanks are right up thier with some of the best i have seen.
Brian


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

What species of lycopodium is the one in this picture?


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

frogparty said:


> in the second picture, what is the plant bottom right? looks like a jewel orchid?
> first picture, what is that mini orchid bottom right? some bulbophyllum or cirrhopetalum, maybe tingabarinum?


yes, there are 3 kindda jewel orchid .. though 2 of them are similiar...
And the mini one, actually, I'm a bit missed few species but only know
they are Bulbophyllum. Therefore, I'll wait till they have flowers to recognize. 
(Of course, if they still alive) 



> What species of lycopodium is the one in this picture?


* That's Lycopodium savlinioides (Hert.) Tagawa. (Original TW) And 2 3 other species 
from Philipin and Thailand.. But in different tanks. ^^

Nayim, Brain, Thanks for the review !!

================
*Just catch one female take care her eggs in a film can last night ^^








She is actually guarding the can to against another female ... "Ha Ha"









** This Guy lives with Matecho but still challenge them a lot...brave one









*cau. he is the liggle guys father...^^









** She is not as the above but a Nancy. starting to lay eggs...don't know how much
time to take mature producing.












Continue .....................


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

wow nice shots, nancys look great


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, I just sat here in awe at your tanks. They are stunning.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Man I wish We could get wood easily like all the Vines you used


----------



## Nayim (Jul 24, 2008)

* Your pumilios are very beautiful.

* Can you put pics of these R. reticulatus and their tank ??

Thanks


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

beautiful work, both on the tanks, and photography. Please do continue to share.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome! You've really got a frog room to be proud of.


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

2 days ago, I just found this ... And stands far away try to take a picture....
They get together for 10 minutes. then I took this picture...
However, I did something stupid,... Cause I found the female (below one)
she just keep the same posture for another 15 minutes after I took the picture.
Due to she just act with some defeat action normally like dumb...and I'm surprise
that she survial from small till now... So, Just wondering if she is dead there above 
a water pool..... SO! ... I open the window and use my finger to push to test...
in the end .. she just jump out very quick... And 
I just saw a mass "Jelly.. flows out with water" and drop on the invisible ground ......
Makes me feel like (-,-|||) 











Then in the above tank, I just found my lamasi.... hey, just within 1.5M,
The tank's water hollow got a tadpole there, and he grows very well with fat body and big..
I didn't saw any eggs feeding there, so I assume he eat very well with the microworm in 
the water...... Very funny....




















Thank you !

.........Continue!


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I was you  
What you have is incredible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

really spectactular. great job!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! I hope to have 1/2 of what you have here!

What plant is this?









is this java moss?









What plant is this small one?


----------



## Mikro62 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow that's amazing room.
Your tanks looks great.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

can anyone answer my q's above?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1st pic- a bromeliad, looks like some kind of vresia to me
2nd pic- maybe java, hard to say
3rd pic- tillandsias


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

frogparty said:


> 1st pic- a bromeliad, looks like some kind of vresia to me
> 2nd pic- maybe java, hard to say
> 3rd pic- tillandsias



Thank you Jason for the answer...

Yeah, just a kindda Java Moss.

and the 1st one is Vriesea hieroglyphica..... 
growth from tiny size of few cm import from a friend of mine till now...
Hope to fit in the viv


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought that might be heiroglyphica. Thats going to get BIG.
You really do a fantastic job planting and designing those vivs, very nice to look at, even more so in person, Im sure


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Appreciate the answers! thanks guys


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Project D is amazing, well done mate for all your great work and showing us all the pictures.

Just a question for you if you dont mind:
How is the substrate and water in your viv set up. Do you have a hole drilled in the bottom of your viv, and do you have a filter in the bottom as well for the water!

Thanks from Michael


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks Michael!... sorry for the late, just had a trip to Germany. & get back..
I feed back to ur mailbox already. nice to hear from you...

time to work on new vivs this week. Will keep update new soon..


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

stunning what lighting you got on them?it looks so crisp


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

After almost three Quarter.. I've some update about my project D. 
I'm starting a new thread...you will be welcome to see the project progress...

Thanks a lot...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Be sure to post a link to the new thread here so we don't miss it!


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Melas!

Friends... go with me.....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...y-project-d-after-8-months-2009-final-tw.html


----------

